# Afraid to submit the paperwork



## Unicornpants (Feb 14, 2013)

My husband and I have been separated 9 months now. We have no kids and everything else was already split up equally. I'm planning on quitting my job and leaving town (I'm not from here, it's his hometown) but want to start the divorce paperwork. 

I haven't spoken to him in a few months (after he said he still had feelings) and am basically scared to ask him for a joint divorce. I'm not even sure why except that I can only guess I simply don't want to deal with any possible resulting drama (living here has been a nightmare). Should I bite the bullet and try or just file solo?

Also, if I file solo, any idea how "getting served" works? Is. Like receiving a package or is it really embarrassing?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

I would call him and at least tell him over the phone. Unless he abused you I think this would be the honorable way to do it.


----------



## Pictureless (May 21, 2013)

indiecat said:


> I would call him and at least tell him over the phone. Unless he abused you I think this would be the honorable way to do it.


Or you could be classy like my wife and just mail the paperwork with instructions on where to sign and asking for a check for half the filing fees.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

are you doing a DIY divorce?

there are methods where one spouse can drop

papers at courthouse and sign w/notary 

and the other come by when he can


----------



## Unicornpants (Feb 14, 2013)

No, he definitely was not abusive. I am doing a DIY and will be paying for the whole thing myself. I want to be respectful and I think I know the right thing is to at least try to contact him so we can do joint but I suppose I'm just tired of the confrontation. Thanks for your thoughts/input.


----------

